# Vacation Internationale points chart



## easyrider (Dec 4, 2014)

Can anyone explain how many points it would take to make a red season reservation at a popular VI resort for a one or two bedroom unit. Also, are VI resale contracts able to merge contracts and points to lower mf's.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Dec 4, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Can anyone explain how many points it would take to make a red season reservation at a popular VI resort for a one or two bedroom unit. Also, are VI resale contracts able to merge contracts and points to lower mf's.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



Your 2nd question is easier to answer so I'll take a crack at it first. When you buy a VI resale contract you are issued an owner number. All subsequent resale purchases are merged into that owner number but each contract has its own Anniversary and expiry date. VI charges a flat fee per point owned (currently $7.50) regardless of the number of points owned.

As for your 1st question it varies. I recently stayed in downtown Vancover in a 1 bedroom for 20 points/night in shoulder season. I'm headed to Palm Springs where I will have a 2 bedroom plus den for 18 points a night in high season. Each resort has its own point chart. Unfortunately access to the chart is limited to owners only. If you give me a specific resort and dates I can tell you the point value.

Chris


----------



## easyrider (Dec 4, 2014)

More specifically, Papakea Maui in winter, Dec Jan Feb.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2014)

I had the points chart as a file at one time. I can't find it now but I do have a
Printed copy and it shows for Papakea for December 15th to April 30th.
Studio 11.5 points per night and a one bedroom 15 points per night.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Dec 5, 2014)

Plus a $20.00 reservation fee( applies to all VI points reservations) and about $2.25 per day in local taxes (applies to only some resorts, including all in Canada, WA AND HI

So a week at this resort in a 1 bedroom would cost you:

91 points ( at 7.50/ptMF) = 682.50
Booking fee.                         20.00
Taxes.                                  19.74

Total of $ 722.24

Slightly less for a studio.
No 2 bedrooms with VI at this resort

One bedroom sleeps 4 with a queen bed and queen wall bed in living room.

Tons of availability in December 2015. January 2016 not book able until 12 months out


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks.

So every member, resale or otherwise, pays $7.50 per point or is it just resales ? The reason I ask is because I have seen vi contracts advertised that seem to have a mf of $5.25 per point.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Dec 5, 2014)

As far as I know Annual contracts all pay 7.50/pt
Semi annual pay half of this per year 

I' be suspicious of an ad that said otherwise.

But I'm new to VI having purchased resale last year so who knows.

I'd like to have a look at that ad. Can you post a link?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 5, 2014)

As far as I know, VI sets the MF rate of dollars to points every year, and that it's the same for everyone, whether they bought resale or from developer. This year $7.50 seems right. Iirc, last year it was about $7 and a quarter or so.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2014)

Im a big Worldmark fan and ended up reserving our unit at the Kona Sea Village through the Worldmark website. The only WM that I know of that has great ocean views in Hawaii is the Valley Isle. This Sea Village unit we have is right on the water meaning the waves are actually lapping right next to my unit. Our other Sea Garden room was ocean view through a gorgeous garden.

After talking with VI owners at the pool Im thinking I should get some VI points as I think VI's Hawaian footprint is pretty good. Also VI's footprint in the north west is decent but not nearly as good as Worldmarks. I might like the Mazatlan resort and we do love Mexico. 

Anyway, this would be for snowbirding. 

The listings Im looking at are on ebay. There is one that has a $944 mf with 180 points and a rtu that expires in 2022 with a banked week. DIBS !!! 

Either way on the mf I think Im in.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/182-Vacation-Internationale-Points-WA-/390991539350?

I did ask the seller to look into the mf. I think the mf is more like $1365.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## easyrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok then, I did purchase this. 

The seller verified that the estople letter does say that the mf was $944 for 182 points in 2014. That comes out to about $5.20 per point. The 2014 mf is paid by seller so Im starting with enough points to actually make some reservations.

Maybe point values on rtu contracts have different mf's depending on the age of the contract, idk.

One thing that I really like about this is the rtu expires in 8 years. 


Bill


----------



## Here There (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought a small VI contract last year that's also rtu and can verify that MF was $7.48 and $7.50 this year.

I also own WM credits and agree that VI has a more extensive HA footprint.  I plan to use my VI points primarily to book 11 days in HA -- checking in on Thurs and checking out on Monday (11 days later) to lock in lower midweek airfare -- and pay an extra $45 for their Points Protection Option (PPO).  This way I can cancel the middle 7 days should I get a better exchange during flexchange, regardless of the check-in day.


----------

